# Experienced Tree climbers Needed



## Melissa Stephens (Jul 12, 2016)

I am looking to hire several experienced tree climbers, capable of climbing and removing or Trimming. Experience working around power lines is a plus. Excellent pay! Call Charles or Melissa Stephens 832-279-9829 or 8238


----------



## beastmaster (Nov 16, 2016)

I can co sign this is a good company to work for. ive been here a month now and if you like working in a professional environment , and putting in hours, in some of the most beautiful country you'll ever see you might want to check this company out.


----------

